# April's New Ride



## Siscokid (Jan 6, 2009)

Good luck with loading into the new trailer. It looks like a sweet ride. I'd open it up and let my one that is the hardest to load look around first with the most space.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

ya i will have to open it up... she was good about the stock trailer but that is a lot more open. It is way too icy out right now to mess with her but when the time comes I will probably take out the rear tack and let her look and smell.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oooh, that looks so nice.  Can I have? hehehe. :lol: So big!


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Wow, that looks really nice, have fun with it.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow...Congrats!


----------



## TQFgirl (Feb 2, 2009)

WOW that trailer is amazing!! I wish I had one!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice step up from the old one! Your going to love having the dressing area. First thing I would buy is a porta potty :lol: Always first thing on my list when we're on a road trip.


----------



## RockinTheBit07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Vidaloco--- **** that is what my mom says!! we need to strap a porta potty to the back of our car!

That is one nice trailer!!! I want one! I might get an old 70-80 model two horse for like $700 but i will have to fix it up:? And I had a dream that I was driving and pulling Joe in hte trailer and the floor blew out and well, Joe went bye bye:shock:. 

If you ever decide you dont need that big monsterous trailer, it will love anew home here in California!!!:lol:


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!! The box length on it is only 18ft (2 feet longer then the stock) so it isnt overly huge. There were some 8 horse trailers with dressing room on the lot... now those are long trailers-lol. Or the three horses with the really big living quaters that have pull-outs... maybe someday 

Im excited about the dressing room part, with the stock I would just change in there but it took a lot more work to get a "dessing" room set-up. 

and flooring always concerns me- growing up a neighbor had a small BP two horse and when she got home at went to take her horse out she found that half her flooring had came out under the horse... the horse was streched out just barely hanging on... so ya we changed out the floor on the stock and after every use it was cleaned out. very scary


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

nice trailer! ours is a three horse slant with a little room in the back for a muck bucket and shovle, but we have a full tack room and living quarters! I love it! My mom dreads pulling it though! We have the best trailer on the team, it will becaome our hang out at shows!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Eh that's quite the jump eh! Congrats on the new trailer. That is going to be one luxury ride for you guys


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Have you practiced loading yet?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

mls said:


> Have you practiced loading yet?


Nope... I really need to though just been waiting for a clear spot in the yard to do it (dang ice)... and a day where someone can help hook me up so I can move the trailer to a better spot in the yard (I dont know how to back the trailer yet ive never driven a fifth wheel... so the BF is going to teach me to back) I think she will be fine (fingers crossed) but for the last 4 years she has been hauled in a stock trailer and she had given me little to no trouble last season loading. I think if I just open up what I can she will feel easier about getting in. 

April is a horrible traveler though (likes to sway) so im really excited to get her in a trailer that wont allow that. I want to get her to the vet to do her teeth, coggins, and shots so I really need to get working on it.


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Your gonna love it they pull so nice. Your horse will appreciate it in the long run. lol. Did you get a good deal on trading inyour old one?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Ya I did get a goo deal on my stock trailer. It was 15 years old and they gave me $2300 for it... my parents bought it brand new (back in 1994) for $3200 and then I took over the trailer. It was in good shape though- newer flooring, new lights, newer brakes, and new tires, it had some surface rust and the paint was dull, but a solid trailer.


----------



## HorseShoersGirl (Feb 24, 2009)

Hay you got a killer dealon trade in. Shame your in MN. Im in IL abd we recently got out of the trailer buissness keeping a LQ tailer for ourselves and a stock trailer. We ended up sellin the stock trailer and now wiosh we had one. Yours really did sound like a good older trailer. 
have you head any luck getting the your horse loaded?


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> Nope... I really need to though just been waiting for a clear spot in the yard to do it (dang ice)... and a day where someone can help hook me up so I can move the trailer to a better spot in the yard (I dont know how to back the trailer yet ive never driven a fifth wheel... so the BF is going to teach me to back) I think she will be fine (fingers crossed) but for the last 4 years she has been hauled in a stock trailer and she had given me little to no trouble last season loading. I think if I just open up what I can she will feel easier about getting in.
> 
> April is a horrible traveler though (likes to sway) so im really excited to get her in a trailer that wont allow that. I want to get her to the vet to do her teeth, coggins, and shots so I really need to get working on it.


Holler if you want help! Sometimes the SO's can be the most impatient teachers. If we are hauling out somewhere together, we usually take my rig. I can hook up, back and maneuver better than my husband can. Patience is big!

I bought my slant for a specific horse too. She did not like the straight load at all. I think her large hindquarters had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

mls said:


> Holler if you want help! Sometimes the SO's can be the most impatient teachers. If we are hauling out somewhere together, we usually take my rig. I can hook up, back and maneuver better than my husband can. Patience is big!
> 
> I bought my slant for a specific horse too. She did not like the straight load at all. I think her large hindquarters had a lot to do with it.


Thanks!!! My mom could back up a BP better then any other man Ive seen (and she has been told that by others) I had the BP thing down after tons of practice but ive been told the GN is different so i will have to work on it.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Angel_Leaguer said:


> Thanks!!! My mom could back up a BP better then any other man Ive seen (and she has been told that by others) I had the BP thing down after tons of practice but ive been told the GN is different so i will have to work on it.


Goosenecks have much more forgiveness when backing. BP's tend to jack knife quickly.

After hauling a gooseneck for 10 years though, I can handle a BP with the best of them.


----------

